# Happy 5th Sabre!!



## RoxyMom (May 2, 2004)

<span style='font-family: Fixedsys'><span style="color: #000099">*Here is my boy! Happy 5th Birthday Sweety!!!!*</span></span>


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sabre!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sabre!!!

Gorgeous pictures


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Love the pictures!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Sabre! have a fantastic day!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

My, he really is photogenic!! Happy Birthday Sweetie!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy 5th Birthday Sabre! <span style="color: #FF0000">You are one gorgeous dog!!</span>


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Sabre,

I know that I'm late (sorry for that!!!) but still










from this part of the world.

Really enjoyed the pictures. You're a VERY nice guy!!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

Happy birthday to Mr. Hunk!


----------



## shmeggs (May 5, 2008)

Many happy returns Sabre. He looks lovely, very handsome.


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy birthday Sabre love the christmas hat piccie


----------

